# Help me come up with a functional deck design



## Huckleberry (May 7, 2012)

RobertCDF said:


> Just because someone charges more than you does not mean they are "ripping people off".
> 
> One man show: I used to be the same way, however I realized it's just a dumb way to do business because you don't really have a business you just have a job. If you're too sick to work for a week you don't make squat and your customer is pissed because nothing happened for a week, if I get sick... well it doesn't really matter, things continue on and I make money.


I didn't say you or anyone else was ripping anybody off. I said that I like to show my customers that _I'm_ not ripping _them_ off.

I don't have a job. I have about ten jobs. Four in various phases, and several stacked up behind them. And customers willing to wait because I'm their man. Their "huckleberry", if you will.

If I'm too sick to work for a week it's because I'm dead.
By working alone I can consistently maintain a high standard of quality, and I'm very picky.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

FramingPro said:


> care to explain.
> I think what is confusing me with my pricing is.
> that i have no financial obligations to meet.
> so as in i don't have to have a certain amount just as a wage and a certain amount to cover new tools , i just sorta put it all together and it covers whatever.
> i did not submit the "bid" yet but i raised my labour to $550 and i put mark up on fasteners, so in total i will make about $650


As a business, even if it is simply as a DBA, you have more financial obligations than you realize... things like... general Liability Insurance, WC, permits, taxes, cell phone, gas, guesstimating labor, car insurance, consumables, etc... and then there is profit for your company...

If you are doing this job as a friend, and just getting paid, the above does not necessarily apply, if you are doing it as a company... ouch...

Your first mistake is thinking that whatever is left over is what you are paying yourself...


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Huckleberry said:


> I didn't say you or anyone else was ripping anybody off. I said that I like to show my customers that _I'm_ not ripping _them_ off.
> 
> I don't have a job. I have about ten jobs. Four in various phases, and several stacked up behind them. And customers willing to wait because I'm their man. Their "huckleberry", if you will.
> 
> ...


The "Job" is not how many projects you have booked, if you can't step away for a week and still make money then it's just a JOB, however you are the only employee.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 7, 2012)

RobertCDF said:


> The "Job" is not how many projects you have booked, if you can't step away for a week and still make money then it's just a JOB, however you are the only employee.


Well for not running a business, I sure do a lot of business running stuff, but hey, who am I to argue with you.


----------

